# Need help identifying plants



## severumlover (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello, I just joined out of a love for aquarium plants (obviously) lol But anyways, there was a black looking (maybe dark dark blue?) aquarium plant I saw a couple times but have not been able to find since. I fell in love with it, and have been wondering what on earth it was. Could it have been Ophiopogon pusillus? Anyways, any ideas on this or any other black aquarium plants and care for them would be much appreciated.

Thanks a lot!

Eli 
Portland, OR


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know of any black or dark blue aquarium plants except possibly plastic ones.  Was it dark green or maybe a kind of purple? Was it a stem plant or a crown plant (leaves all coming from one place)? Can you get us a picture?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello Eli and welcome to APC! Ophiopogon pusillus is the scientific name for mondo grass. It is not a true aquatic plant and will rot in your aquarium. It is kind of blue-black looking.


----------

